# UberX James River Insr



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

From reddit:
So I have been dealing with the James River insurance for over a month now. A few of you guys have wanted more info from me, and since my car is finally in the shop here it is!
This is gonna be a little long. Sorry about that. So I drive UBERX in the Phoenix market. I had told my personal insurance I would be doing ride share. They looked into things and said that was fine but if I had a claim while driving for UBER they would not cover it. Great, UBER would. So I did it. At the end of April I was in a parking lot near a club. Out here in Scottsdale where the clubs are golf carts take people around. While my fare was exiting my car, as there was a line of cars in the busy parking lot, a cart driver illegally passed me on the right, squeezing in between my car and parked cars and hitting my passenger side door, bending it forward. No one is hurt. Cool. My car door is no longer functional. Not cool. Cart driver tries to hand me a $500 check and asks not to involved insurance. I know that amount will not fix my car and insist we involve insurance.
Turns out he has none. Not cool. So, I try and contact UBER that night. My husband drives too and was once told to tag emails that need immediate response with 'accident' or 'police'. No luck though. This is late Saturday night. We wait until Tuesday when there is STILL no reply and we head into the office for office hours (which have since been canceled, no more office hours). They apologize, slow response times are nothing new around here, and get us in contact with James River. My adjuster there lets me know I must file through my personal insurance first, and then when they deny James River takes over. It gets sticky for me here, because our fabulous governor Jane Brewer had vetoed the ride share bill about a week before this. My insurance lets me know that in the week since that happened they and every other insurance company, will no longer insure those with ride share. So since I have to get the claim denied it will show as a ride share accident and when it's time for renewal they will drop me and no one else will pick me up unless I get commercial insurance. I am still working out rates with them, and will decide if I need to fight them into grandfathering me in and no longer doing ride share, or if commercial will be worth it. We shall see. So back to James River. After they get this paper work they send an adjuster out to assess damage. Then nothing. So I email and they tell me I need to give them the name of the shop I will use, cool. It seems this is the way the whole thing went, I had a pull information from them and really keep on top of them to get things done. Oh, and it is a $1000 deductible, which sucks. My car is finally in the shop, over a month after this process starts. Which is a pretty long time if you ask me.

Oh, and I just read that although no laws actually changed, since that Bill was vetoed in AZ, Weights and Measures will be ticketing. So insurance companies are not the only ones who took this as a green light to go after ride share.

Here's the TLDR: Uber is slow as hell. James River Insurance is slower. But my car IS getting fixed with a $1000 deductible. Oh, and check your insurance status as these bills proceed.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/275gdg
​


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

All this grey area with insurance, public vehicle licenses, public driver authority for UBERX around the world could bring the house of cards tumbling down. 

I'm glad I pay the freight and have all insurances and licences in place. 

I actually asked the local UBER office if I can registered my fully licensed, fully covered black car in the UBERX fleet am they refused. It seems even when given an opportunity to avoid a conflict with regulatory bodies they just want to pick a fight - I just don't get the anarchist attitude.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

I bet Mr K would be the first person to run squealing to the Authorities if he felt diddled out of his paper fortune.


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> In Chicago UberBLACK drivers/cars are authorised to service UberX fares. But it is not worth their while as Chicago UberX rates are the lowest of any US market.


chi1cabby,

Ha! My LA market has Chicago beat in terms of lower UberX rates! ( like the Kings VS the Blackhawks! ) I shall hang the championship banner in the poorhouse.....

Chi. 2.40 0.24 1.00 4.20
LA. 1.61 0.29 1. 25 4.00


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

How low can you GO! Lol


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

Yes lots of newbies get suckered and not well informed. About how low can it go?...drivers buying new cars gets pulled in to where they have no choice but to work whatever fares uber puts up. Either way Uber gets their commissions. Lets say within 4 hour peak time with 20k uber drivers to get people to ride fare structure can go .50/.50/.50cents UberX this will def have people riding and ditch their own cars.


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

Welcome to the Uber "penny rides" system.


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

Lol


----------

